# My Living ROOM HT



## mjaros (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is my Fiance approved HT setup.


----------



## mjaros (Sep 17, 2011)

I have Golden Ear Triton II speakers, Adcom GFA 555 Amps x5, Project Turntable, NAD CD Player, NAD DVD Player, Home Theater PC, Onkyo TX809 Receiver, Paradigm in wall speakers for the rear and sides, Paradigm 10" Subwoofer, Klipsch Subwoofer x 2, Epson projector with Elite Screen 102' electric screen triggered by my Epson projector. I built an enclosure/shelf to hide the projector screen or I wouldn't have been able to install the screen...Hence the Fiance approved HT setup. Oh yeah there is a Sharp Aquos 65" LCD behind the screen for daytime viewing.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I like it. Very nice look. Are the two pictures above the after pictures and the bottom picture the before picture? It looks like it, right? Good job!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice setup. I can only imagine what it's like playing COD on that big screen.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Great setup.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice system. Is that a Salamander Synergy cabinet for the equipment? I have one for my gear and am very well pleased with it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice set up mate!

For the Tritons, where do you have the bass knob set to? I have heard them twice at different places and at different settings, so I was curious how you have them set up in your room.


----------



## mjaros (Sep 17, 2011)

@Almfamily Well since it's a large room 20x20 with the kitchen open to it I have to set it around 6. The cathedral ceilings we have tend to have a bearing on the bass response. But once I got them dialed in they sound great. I have to use 3 other subwoofers in the system to obtain the bass response that I need and desire. I tend to set those low around 4.


----------



## mjaros (Sep 17, 2011)

@HJones4841- No Salamander I was actually looking at that but I found those cabinets at IKEA for 350.00 vs. the Salamander cabinet @ $1800.00.

@Tripplej Yes the picture below was the mess that I had before I purchased a new cabinet and built the shelf for the screen. The funny thing is I had to buy those cabinets because when I was hanging the shelf I lost control of it and it came crashing down on the old entertainment center and glass went everyone along with me. I fell in the middle of all the glass and cut myself up pretty good. I had already planned to purchase those cabinets but the accident sped up the process. LOL


----------

